# Help me for best home cloud networking with high speed file transfer and HD media streaming.



## snroy100 (Jan 16, 2016)

Please help me for best home cloud networking procedure/hardware items for connecting WD my cloud 4TB, Seagate backup plus 2TB external HDD with USB 2.0, D-link 2750U BSNL broadband modem, My desktop PC, My laptop, my tablet etc. Presently the file transfer speed from and to WD my cloud 4TB is very slow, almost nil. It may required a wifi router with high speed 802.11ac type router, so please advise which router will be best suited for the said home cloud networking. So that HD media streaming and file transfer will be made smoothly and viewing in my Sony LED TV. Awaited for your advice and help, mail me [color=red][B]snipped[/B][/color].


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi snroy100,
I'd like to help you out.You really need to get a damn good router and a corresponding Wi-Fi Adapter if you plan on enjoying the luxury of a fast wireless connection.
You can choose between two wireless networking standards. The older but more popular 802.11n (450Mbps) or the latest 802.11ac (1300 Mbps) which is also backwards compatible. 
No matter what the standard, buying a cheap Wi-Fi router is not a good idea.
Dual Band Gigabit Router is top-of-the-line. Range and speed is simply amazing.

Hope it helps.


----------

